# snowthrower choices



## holemania (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I've recently moved to Michigan and am looking for advice on how to keep my driveway clear in the upcoming winter.

I don't have a vehicle or atv or lawn tractor to attach a plow to, so I'm probably leaning toward a good snow thrower.

I have a 300' circular "slag rock" driveway and then a concrete apron in front of my 2 car garage. Also, a concrete walkway to the front porch.

Will a good snowthrower be adequate for clearing the snow from, say....one side of the circular drive, the concrete apron and the walkway?

Will the snowthrower work well on "slag rock" and concrete?

Please, also advise on sizes, brands, prices, 2-stage, etc.

I've attached a pic of the driveway.

Thanks alot!

Dave


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

A good commercial type snowblower is gonna run you anywhere from $2200 to maybe $3200 depending on brand and width.

( I am assuming 32" - 36" width here so you get done quicker)

Good 2 stage Snowblowers arent cheap and I honestly think a single stage wouldnt be worth it for your particular situation.

Have you considered getting someone locally to plow your drive? It might be cheaper this first year just so you can see what you are up against!

By the way, where did you move FROM?


----------



## holemania (Aug 7, 2004)

PolarBear,

thanks for the reply....i'll consider a snowplowing service.

we moved from sunny Ventura, CA


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd recommend getting a contractor to plow for you. Start now; take bids and get references. Interview each, telling them what you want, what time you need plowed, what "trigger" or at what depth of snow you want to be plowed etc. Also, ask where they intend to pile the snow (shouldn't be near the street end of the driveway and pushed well back to allow for future pushing) and how they'll avoid dislodging the rocks and how they'll clear the concrete (a pre-treatment of treated salt would be ideal, but at least they should have a urethane edge on the plow or keep the plow raised a couple of inches). The contract should specify that they will be responsible for any damage to include turf. Most members here will automatically reseed minor damage in the Spring. Don't let price be an influence - You will usually "get what you pay for". 

Don't be afraid to ask for a copy of General Liability insurance.

I would also advise against running out and getting a snowblower, at least the first year until you've had time to see what all is involved.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave
What part of michigan are you in?

Regards Mike


----------



## holemania (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm in Midland, MI.....thanks for the feedback.


----------

